# Having a Template made



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anyone had a template made buy a laser cutter or CNC? As you can tell it is all new to me but if reasonably priced it would be well worth it. I recently engraveved free hand a piece that took 4 hours when you add up all of the pre and post routing. There was too much detail for me to make a "usable" template but if I had a template, routing time wouldn't be but maybe 20 minutes. I assume all they would need would be the artwork?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Marco said:


> I assume all they would need would be the artwork?


Hi Marco

Some, but not all, CNC shops can scan and convert the scanned image to artwork. They might have to clean up the image. For this there would be an origination/conversion charge. Other shops require the drawing converted to a CAD format such as Autocad DXF. Best to enquire.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Phil, I've been googling steady since I've posted and have found only one CNC shop online. I would guess that there are thousands but I haven't found them. The template to be made is basically a logo with a little design. I emailed them but would like more hooks in the water


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jim, have you tried yellow pages for your area?........

Some small business's do not have web sites.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Marco said:


> Has anyone had a template made buy a laser cutter or CNC? As you can tell it is all new to me but if reasonably priced it would be well worth it. I recently engraveved free hand a piece that took 4 hours when you add up all of the pre and post routing. There was too much detail for me to make a "usable" template but if I had a template, routing time wouldn't be but maybe 20 minutes. I assume all they would need would be the artwork?


Try posting in the CNC routing section. It may be possible for some one to create a template for you.

Al


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Jim,

Send me an email or PM with details of what you need and I can give you and estimate for a set of templates to cut your project.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7276-hanging-slot-template.html

WPA Posters and Arts & Crafts Style Decorations

$100 Ford Craftsman Studios Gift Certificate

Arts Crafts Mission Handiwork Projects Woodowork Etc | eBay


========


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I have a CNC and made templates before. The biggest time is getting "artwork" into a vector graphic and then create a cutting path. Some people are faster at it. The Vectric V-Carve and Aspire software is supposed to do that very easily. I covet it, but don't have it.

Steve.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have access to a Laser at school. I avoid it. I prefer to cut my templates out using my Hegner scroll saw. I use Lexan so I can see through my templates. The Lexan cause gas problems with the Laser. I CAD my designs and stick them onto the Lexan.


----------

